
Wanted: Male teachers in U.S. schools - akg_67
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2017/07/22/male-teacher-shortage-affects-boys-who-need-role-models/103585138/
======
lovich
This article ignored the fact that male teachers are discriminated against by
many parents. Simple behaviors that female teachers can do without any batting
an eye, like being hugged by a pupil, can result in fear, or accusations of
pedophilia when a male teacher does it.[1] A single accusation can be career
ending[2] When you couple this with the average pay it's a high risk job with
no commesurate reward so of course you're going to find less men going into
the field

[1][http://abcnews.go.com/Health/men-teach-elementary-
school/sto...](http://abcnews.go.com/Health/men-teach-elementary-
school/story?id=18784172) [2][https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/fairfax-
teacher-sean-la...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/fairfax-teacher-sean-
lanigan-still-suffering-from-false-molestation-
allegations/2011/03/04/AFVwhh3G_story.html)

~~~
jrnichols
and such accusations are easy to level and can/have been used as leverage by
unscrupulous students. men have become easy targets in education.

[https://www.theguardian.com/education/2015/mar/30/one-in-
fiv...](https://www.theguardian.com/education/2015/mar/30/one-in-five-school-
staff-victims-of-false-claims-survey-shows)

[https://www.nwpe.org/index.php/legal/false-
accusations](https://www.nwpe.org/index.php/legal/false-accusations)

------
brianwawok
> While pay can vary greatly by location, according to the most recent
> statistics from PayScale, a crowd-sourced database, the median salary for an
> elementary school teacher is $43,737.

And that is the end of the story. Most men HAVE to provide for the family. A
reasonably intelligent man can make much much more money in another field. So
he would be silly to be a teacher for anything other than raw passion. For a
job there are many thousands of openings, I am not sure you are going to fill
them all with passion...

So what do we do, double the pay of teachers? Most school districts walk a
very fine budget line. Some like Chicago are a mess. Some in smaller towns
have to pick which of the three leaky roofs in the district they can afford to
repair that year.

So not seeing any reasonable path out of this.

